
A Yahoo Employee-Ranking System Is Challenged in Court - smokinn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/02/technology/yahoo-employee-ranking-system-lawsuit.html
======
hwstar
They are bringing suit under the California WARN statues which really doesn't
address the root of the issue: Employment at will. The US is the ONLY
developed country which makes Employment at will public policy for non-union
employees. All states in the US make at-will policy except Montana.

A much better system would be "Just Cause". Where causes for termination have
to be defined, and can't be nebulous. The rest of the developed world
implements this as public policy.

~~~
toomuchtodo
As a country, we (America) are dragging ourselves kicking and screaming to the
future. Give us time.

